
After the recent VPN fiasco, how many of you still have faith in VPN services? - Conrad_Bethel
So, recently a VPN provider shared its user&#x27;s log with FBI, and it strictly claimed that it doesn&#x27;t keep logs, but the opposite was the truth. How many of you would stop using VPNs? Would change their VPN provider? And for exactly what purpose you guys are using VPN now? Does it change anything for you?
======
rbanffy
It really depends on what you use your VPN for. If it's for keeping your
traffic secret and secure from local eavesdroppers (as in people sharing your
wi-fi router), I guess any VPN service will do.

If, however, you are using a VPN service to prevent a government agency from
identifying you, there are opsec things you practice before you even consider
going online.

I use a VPN to get into my networks - both my personal and my office when I'm
not in the office (using different computers for each one that are never
connected to the same network). I suppose any government agency that wants to
capture my traffic will be able to do so, but I'll not be the easiest target
for the more casual criminals.

